# Report on Five Weeks in Hilton Head



## BocaBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

As several of you know, a week ago my wife and I finished five weeks in Hilton Head, our first time staying there.  We stayed at all eight MVCI Hilton Head resorts, some for a week, some for 4-5 days, and three for only 1-2 days.  For the four ocean front resorts, in each case we had an ocean front villa, or in one case (Barony) an oceanside villa with an exceptionally good view of the ocean.  We enjoyed our time on the island a lot and will certainly go back.

For those interested in such things, I have ranked the resorts below in my personal order of preference, with a few caveats or explanations.  Actually, the rankings might be somewhat better described as being in order of our likelihood of returning.  There were two surprises on the upside, and only one on the downside.  We would go back to any of the eight if the others were not available, but because there are so many choices, I doubt that we will go back to the bottom three or four on the list.

1.  Grande Ocean--This is clearly the gold standard of the eight resorts, and now one of our four or five favorites in the whole MVCI system.  (We have now been to 30.)  We will always try to stay at Grande Ocean when we come back.  We had an ocean front villa in Dolphin for a week and later spent a few days oceanside in Sand Dollar.  The Dolphin villa had been refurbished and was maybe the nicest we have stayed in except for Kauai Lagoons and Manor Club (Berkeley Manor).  The Grande Ocean location is superb.

2. Harbour Club--The biggest upside surprise.  Really liked the location and the villa.  Felt very comfortable and homey.  Lovely lobby.  Very much a ranking based on subjective feelings.  

3.  Monarch--The second upside surprise.  The best ocean front location of any of the resorts and the villas were surprisingly good.  Our expectations for the villas were not that high so they exceeded our expectations.

4.  SurfWatch--Next to our Dolphin villa at Grande Ocean, SurfWatch probably had the nicest villas.  We were in the one closest to the ocean and had a very good oceanfront view.  This is where I need to explain something.  If Grande Ocean did not exist, SurfWatch might have been at the top of our list, but if we want the Grande Ocean type experience we would never choose SurfWatch over Grande Ocean.  So I put it fourth because we might return here, but it is not as likely as with the first three.  The biggest negatives at SurfWatch were horrible cell phone reception and the left turn onto William Hilton Parkway after coming out of the resort.  We also preferred the location of the first three resorts.

5.  Barony Beach--A very nice resort but just not as good as Grande Ocean and SurfWatch in our opinion.  We were here on an II exchange and because of our status and because it was January, we were given an oceanside villa in Morning Glory with a wonderful view.  One reason we are unlikely to come here again on an II exchange is that the odds are we would be assigned a Garden View villa behind the Westin, which looks like it would feel like a separate resort.

6.  Sunset Pointe--Well behind the first five resorts in location and quality, but nicer villas than Harbour Point.  The staff at the desk were wonderful.  It was a relaxing place.

7.  Heritage Club--The biggest disappointment by far.  Expected it to be similar to Harbour Club but did not feel that it was.  Did not like the ambience of the resort or its location.  The villa was OK, but the tile in the bathroom was extremely slippery to the point of being dangerous, in my opinion.  We were assigned a first floor villa, which could have contributed to our rating, but I do not think it was a major factor.  We are not golfers, so the free golf amenity was not important to us.  Parking was in an outside lot and therefore much less convenient than at Harbour Club.

8.  Harbour Point--Nothing wrong with this resort but the villa was not as nice as Sunset Pointe.  These two resorts are in most respects like different buildings in the same resort, so the villas are the only thing to distinguish them from each other.

We used Marty's restaurant list as a main source of dining recommendations, and it was extremely helpful.  I would add one thing to his list:  Marley's (which was not on his list) makes the best lava flow this side of Hawaii.  In fact, it is as good as those in Hawaii.  We went back a couple of times primarily because of their lava flows.

We are considering another Hilton head trip next year, but I have promised my wife that we will limit ourselves to no more than three resorts (and probably only two).  An ideal trip for us might be two or three weeks at Grande Ocean and maybe a week or 10 days at Harbour Club.

Hilton Head is not Maui but it is quite a place.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the report & insight into the Hilton Head Marriotts. It is very interesting to read your observations.

I've only been to Hilton Head once and stayed at Grande Ocean. It is a very nice place. I was lucky to get an II exchange in July a few years ago. It was extremely hot that week and next time I'd prefer cooler weather. Several TUGgers recommend April/May and Sept./Oct. I'm curious how the weather was for your January trip.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Feb 14, 2015)

BocaBoy - I may have missed an atelier thread on this but how did you manage to get your 5 weeks worth of reservations?  Do you have a lot of weeks that you just used to trade in? Do you have DC points? How far in advance did you work all of this out?

At some point we'd like to see how much time we can string together - but we certainly don't have 5 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here are some comments to your notes:
     Harbour Pointe and Sunset Pointe are basically 2 separate resorts.  We bought our Harbour Pointe unit in 1983.  It was not a Marriott.  The developer went bankrupt when Phase 3 was just being started.  Marriott took over management and the development of the final phase.  We used to own the largest sized unit at Harbour Pointe and we liked the units better than the Sunset Pointe units.  In the beginning there were issues about the tennis courts and the larger pool.  SP did not own either and Marriott was allowing them to use them.  HP owners were furious.  It was eventually all worked out.
    We were founding owners at Grande Ocean, buying in 1990 when it was a blueprint.  We sold our HP unit and purchased at Barony when it was built. We would do July 4th at Barony and the end of August at GO. In 2003 I changed jobs and could no longer travel the end of August.  We decided to sell GO because Barony was newer.  Honestly I never liked Barony.  When Surfwatch was a blueprint, our sales person offered us a deal that we could not refuse.  They took back Barony from us for what it was currently selling for, (made about 6,000) if we would apply it to an upgrade at Surfwatch.  We bought a 3 bedroom platinum unit at Surfwatch and we have never regretted it.  The activities and the resort management are exceptional.  When we owned at GO they did not have the activities and the staff seemed to always change.  It's been about 12 years since we stayed there so I can not make any judgements about it.
    Regardless of which resort you stay, HH is wonderful.  I'm 64 years old and I have been going there annually since I was 5.  I hate to miss it when other commitments come into play.




By the way, to make the left on Wm. Hilton Parkway do the following:  go out the back gate of Sufwatch.  Make a right.  Drive throug the park.  Make a right at the end. Go to the end of the street.  You are at a traffic light at the Wm. Hilton Parkway.  No problem making the left from there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm so glad you enjoyed Hilton Head!  Thanks for sharing.  I've always wanted to spend at least a few nights at Shelter Cove because it seems like the sunsets would be beautiful over there - is that the case?


----------



## kds4 (Feb 14, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> As several of you know, a week ago my wife and I finished five weeks in Hilton Head, our first time staying there.  We stayed at all eight MVCI Hilton Head resorts, some for a week, some for 4-5 days, and three for only 1-2 days.  For the four ocean front resorts, in each case we had an ocean front villa, or in one case (Barony) an oceanside villa with an exceptionally good view of the ocean.  We enjoyed our time on the island a lot and will certainly go back.
> 
> For those interested in such things, I have ranked the resorts below in my personal order of preference, with a few caveats or explanations.  Actually, the rankings might be somewhat better described as being in order of our likelihood of returning.  There were two surprises on the upside, and only one on the downside.  We would go back to any of the eight if the others were not available, but because there are so many choices, I doubt that we will go back to the bottom three or four on the list.
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing something that I have thought wistfully about doing someday myself. While my impressions may be different than yours for some of the locations, I largely agree with you on those we have both stayed at. 

Monarch (which was our first stay on HHI in November of 2012 was a complete surprise in exceeding our expectations and I would not hesitate to stay there again).

Barony Beach (which was our second stay for Christmas 2013 - and soon to be third stay for Spring Break this year), reminded us a little of some of the Orlando properties we have stayed at (minus the beach). We still have school age kids and find water slides are still a big draw for our kids (when it is open). I do agree with you that the garden villas have a bit of a 'separate resort' feel with the 5 minute walk past the Westin entrance to get to the main Barony building/indoor pool.

We're on the look-out for a Grande Ocean opportunity for a future stay. Your review just motivates me to keep look that much harder.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great post and format.

I am planning something like this in Key West next year. I think I can splice together 4 weeks with the 2 Hyatts and Marriott rewards points.


After this winter, I am bound & determined to have at least a month off.



-


----------



## l0410z (Feb 14, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Here are some comments to your notes:
> 
> Regardless of which resort you stay at, HH is wonderful.  .



I second this comment.

Over the years we have stayed at all the Marriott's but the ones at  Shelter Cove They have all been great.  I own at the Monarch for its tropical feel, more intimate size, Sea Pines location, price  and of course the beach.  It is older, has two single beds in the second bedroom and only sleeps 6.   As I get older, I seem to tolerate "older" better and my wife and I fight so much single beds work (if you see this Hon, only joking).  The monarch is also a Marriott buy vs built.    We stayed at the GO.  The kids loved the size and amount of kids to play with.  Free golf at Heritage golf club was a great vacation when we stated at the Heritage.  We got the babysitter we used for many years (Wilmer) from that stay.  She still works there and we stop by to say hello when on HH.  She still remembers my kids (which I know is not a good thing). 

Opinions will differ but the common theme is Marriott and Hilton Head.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 14, 2015)

I concur with most of your post.

I've stayed at all of the HH Marriotts except Heritage.  I must say that your oceanfront villas would be REALLY difficult to get in busier seasons unless you own there.  I have found that a lot of Barony's oceanside villas look into the tops of trees.  
Disclaimer.... I own units at Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe and have found the staff to be second to none.  The chance of you getting a water view (although not an ocean view) is nearly 100%.

Grande Ocean and Surf Watch are very nice, with my preference being Grande Ocean because of its location and riding bikes into Sea Pines.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 14, 2015)

I am looking at the Harbour Club and the Heritage Club for this year. I was leaning toward Hertiage over the Harbour Club now I am back to reading the reviews on both resort. Thanks for your informative input.


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 14, 2015)

We really enjoyed Harbour Club units and location.  We do not golf so I think this would be the difference between Harbour Club and Heritage Club.  I believe Heritage Club may have a gas fireplace.  We thought the views and location between Harbour Town and the bakery was great.

We were there 4th of July week and access to the fireworks and ease of getting through crowds was appreciate.  Heritage Club was only a few blocks from Harbour Town and did not seem quite as inviting.  I am sure if golf was important to us the free golf would be a huge factor.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 14, 2015)

We owned a Monarch Crown Suite Week for about 7 years.  We used it every year.  If any of you get a chance to stay in the Unit, I recommend you take it.  You will not be disappointed.  I'm assuming that it is in the same or better condition than when I sold my Week (I might add, at a profit).

George

PS The only downside to owning a Crown Suite Week is the MF which is about double that of a regular 2 bedroom.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 14, 2015)

*Can't go wrong on HH with Marriott*

Interesting post and comments.  We too just "discovered" HH in 2013 for using our weeks and points and now love going there.  We have been there 3 times since then with 2 more trips planned in 2015. We have stayed at Grande Ocean and Barony and fully agree with all of the comments and recommendations.  When we go back in October this year it will be with our family including 2 grandchildren under age 4, so staying in the Garden Villas at Barony with its great water park/slide/ pool area will be preferrrable.  
I'm glad to hear about some of the upside surprises as these would definitely be resorts to consider for an upcoming trip.
This August when we go back to HH we are actually renting a house in Palmetto Dunes. Although the Marriott Resort and Spa is in Palmetto Dunes it's surprising that none of the Marriott vacation clubs are in PD. We loved the area and wanted to stay there but not in the hotel.


----------



## TSPam (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi,
We thought about you in Hilton Head and moving every week or few days. We were at Sunset Point from Dec 27 until Feb 6. Just the *thought* of moving every few days or week made my head explode!!!

This was our first stay at Sunset point after spending 2-5 weeks every winter in Hilton Head usually at Surfwatch but also Barony and G. Ocean. We chose sunset Point because it was less DC points and we found that we really liked the views. We felt that broad creek with its tides was actually a better view than we expected. We love the ocean but the variety with broad creek was awesome.

Glad that you enjoyed Hilton Head. I guess you have joined the "we love Hilton Head club"
Pam


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for your notes.  We are going to GO for spring break. I hope to look around the other resorts I have not been in before.   We have stayed at Barony before but this will be our first "trip home."

What restaurant list are you referring to?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> What restaurant list are you referring to?



Marty (jme) posted a list of his Hilton Head restaurant recommendations here on TUG sometime last year.  I printed it out but did not note its location.  Can someone provide a link to it?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

Bogeygirl said:


> BocaBoy - I may have missed an atelier thread on this but how did you manage to get your 5 weeks worth of reservations?  Do you have a lot of weeks that you just used to trade in? Do you have DC points? How far in advance did you work all of this out?
> 
> At some point we'd like to see how much time we can string together - but we certainly don't have 5 weeks.
> 
> Thanks



We had two ACs from Interval which we used for a week each at Grande Ocean and Barony.  We booked these maybe 4-5 months in advance.  We traded one of our Maui weeks for 7475 DC points and used maybe 25% of those points to get the other 21 days spread among the other six resorts.  Because it was January these stays were dirt cheap.  We booked them maybe 3 months ahead and then were able to use the Puck Trick to re-book several of them at a 30% discount in the last 60 days  before check-in.  We even made a couple of these changes while we were at Hilton Head, including going back to Grande Ocean for a few extra days.  We booked that one the day before check-in.  We love off season travel!


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> We thought about you in Hilton Head and moving every week or few days. We were at Sunset Point from Dec 27 until Feb 6. Just the *thought* of moving every few days or week made my head explode!!!



You are right that moving so often got old after a while, but it did accomplish our goal of getting a good perspective on all the MVCI resorts there.  Next time it will be only two resorts, now that we know which ones we like the best.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

Ricci said:


> I must say that your oceanfront villas would be REALLY difficult to get in busier seasons unless you own there..... I own units at Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe and have found the staff to be second to none.



Totally agree on both points.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 14, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed Hilton Head!  Thanks for sharing.  I've always wanted to spend at least a few nights at Shelter Cove because it seems like the sunsets would be beautiful over there - is that the case?


I honestly can't say for sure.  We were often at dinner at the sunset hour and on the days we were there at the right time it was cloudy.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 14, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Marty (jme) posted a list of his Hilton Head restaurant recommendations here on TUG sometime last year.  I printed it out but did not note its location.  Can someone provide a link to it?


Try this link:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1724544
See post #1 and the follow-up.

BocaBoy what a great report on your stay at so many different resorts and the comparisons between each other.  It is very helpful for us who are only familiar with the names of the resorts and not much more.

I am so glad that you were happy with your views!


----------



## jme (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice report, David. It will serve many TUG members well as a point of reference in the coming years. We too like Harbour Club, and have touted it many times over the years on TUG------very relaxing, very quiet, and we really like the different villa layout.... Very underrated and under-appreciated in Hilton Head discussions. We've rented there several times.

We're at Grande Ocean now, and will leave tomorrow, but we'll be back at Hilton Head in 2 weeks, and again in April. It's always hard to leave, though.

Mona and I had a most wonderful Valentine's dinner tonight at The Cottage in Bluffton, just off the island. Now back at the villa, wine poured. 

Need to update my restaurant list and add more info on The Cottage, and also add Marley's again----it used to be on my list, but fell off for two years after the SERG Restaurant Group relinquished the management there. Now that they've reclaimed it, it's again taken a giant leap forward, and we'll dine there routinely.  We were there Thursday night and it was very good. (We like the semi-circular bar booths.)  Best Swordfish I've had in a while. 

BTW, we really enjoyed meeting you and Mary Ellen----that was a most enjoyable evening at Charlie's L'Etoile Verte, and I count it a blessing to call you my friend.  Hope to see you on YOUR turf next.....Maui Ocean Club. 

Again, appreciate the fine report.  I'll say this about that:
"When Boca Boy speaks, people listen..."


----------



## uwfrog (Feb 15, 2015)

jme said:


> Again, appreciate the fine report.  I'll say this about that:
> "When Boca Boy speaks, people listen..."



Yes, the Vacation Club Sage, even though Monarch should be bumped up two slots. (I could not help it, there had to be one trouble maker). Other than that spot on. At SW now, weather is nice but cooler than last week. Thanks Boca


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Feb 15, 2015)

You are a brave man to spend 5 weeks there. Why so long there as opposed to a warmer weather destination such as Florida? We went to HHI over Christmas week and the weather was downright awful and there was not all that much to do there w/the kids. A pretty place, no question, and though I do not plan on going back to HHI anytime soon, I certainly would not go anytime other than say April through October when the weather is a bit more cooperative.


----------



## Steve A (Feb 15, 2015)

We liked Hilton Head so much we moved there. In October we stayed at the Grand Ocean and used it as the base for house hunting. In December we stayed at the Barony, our home resort, during the closing and the move-in. 

We liked Madison very much, but we could not bear another Wisconsin winter.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 15, 2015)

I stayed there in the summer for a couple days on the front end of a stay at Grand Ocean.  In July the sunset was at about 8:00.  The sunset over the marsh and cove were really nice.  You can't see the entire sun going over the horizon because there are trees on the other side of the Marina, but if you look west it was pretty stunning.



SueDonJ said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed Hilton Head!  Thanks for sharing.  I've always wanted to spend at least a few nights at Shelter Cove because it seems like the sunsets would be beautiful over there - is that the case?


----------



## icydog (Feb 15, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> You are a brave man to spend 5 weeks there. Why so long there as opposed to a warmer weather destination such as Florida? We went to HHI over Christmas week and the weather was downright awful and there was not all that much to do there w/the kids. A pretty place, no question, and though I do not plan on going back to HHI anytime soon, I certainly would not go anytime other than say April through October when the weather is a bit more cooperative.



I love Hilton Head in the winter but, like you said, it can be cold. The last time we went we stayed in January at the Disney Vacation Club Hilton Head Resort.  It was the year of the ice storms and we had to stay indoors for two days.  Disney came around and gave us all blankets and flashlights just in case the electricity would go out.  The unit was heated, but of course  could not keep up with the bitter cold outside. However, the rest of the week was in the high 60s and there was nobody there. In fact, our vacation coincided with Restaurant Week on the Island and we had low cost, spectacular, food every single night.  

On the other hand, I've stayed in July and almost melted.  I have a week planned at the Barony for the last week in August and I'm worried I'll hate the heat.  





Steve A said:


> We liked Hilton Head so much we moved there. In October we stayed at the Grand Ocean and used it as the base for house hunting. In December we stayed at the Barony, our home resort, during the closing and the move-in.
> 
> We liked Madison very much, but we could not bear another Wisconsin winter.



I've stayed at the Barony, Harbor Club, Surfwatch, Monarch, and Sunset Point. I have been trying to get to GO for years.  I love Hilton Head. I know my way around the island and the restaurants cannot be beaten.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 15, 2015)

iconnections said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1724544
> See post #1 and the follow-up.
> ...



... and here's a link that goes directly to the top of Marty's "HHI restaurants" thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211351


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> You are a brave man to spend 5 weeks there. Why so long there as opposed to a warmer weather destination such as Florida? We went to HHI over Christmas week and the weather was downright awful and there was not all that much to do there w/the kids. A pretty place, no question, and though I do not plan on going back to HHI anytime soon, I certainly would not go anytime other than say April through October when the weather is a bit more cooperative.



We are from Minnesota so 50 degrees qualifies as a warm winter for us.  Much preferable to the hot humid summer weather.  Another great advantage to Hilton Head in January is that it takes almost no DC points to stay there.  Plus the restaurants are not so crowded.  We love to be near the water, but seldom go in it, and in January we can get ocean front villas.  So January works for us.

We get our true warm in the winter with our Hawaii trips.


----------



## Steve A (Feb 15, 2015)

Another advantage of winter visits to HHI is the Serge BOGO discount book.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 15, 2015)

Steve A said:


> Another advantage of winter visits to HHI is the Serge BOGO discount book.



What is the Serge BOGO discount book?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> What is the Serge BOGO discount book?



The SERG Group has about 8-10 Hilton Head restaurants, all quite good and some outstanding.  Includes Marley's, Frankie Bones, Skull Creek Boathouse, Wise Guys, Black Marlin, Poseidon and others.  In the winter, good through the end of February, they have a book of coupons offering 2-for-1 dinners (or 50% off the second with an early bird special).  And the discounts are not limited to once per restaurant.  You can dine very well for not a lot of money this way.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2015)

For more info see www.serggroup.com


Richard


----------



## GreenTea (Feb 15, 2015)

Where do we pick up this coupon book?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Where do we pick up this coupon book?



They gave us one at Marley's, so I assume that you can get one at any the SERG group restaurants.  The coupons expire at the end of February.  I don't know if there is another SERG coupon book at any other time of the year.


----------



## jme (Feb 15, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Where do we pick up this coupon book?



at any of the restaurants themselves....just ask for the VIP Coupon booklet at the hostess's desk, and they will sign you up for free. 

only good in winter, ending on last day of February.  Best deal going!!!!


----------



## Steve A (Feb 15, 2015)

Certain days are excluded. The dates are found on the coupon. However you should check in advance, since for example, Christmas week and restaurant week are excluded. I found out this evening when I went to get take out from Giuseppis that because it was Valentine's Day weekend they were not accepting the coupons.


----------



## jme (Feb 15, 2015)

Steve A said:


> Certain days are excluded. The dates are found on the coupon. However you should check in advance, since for example, Christmas week and restaurant week are excluded. I found out this evening when I went to get take out from Giuseppis that because it was Valentine's Day weekend they were not accepting the coupons.



Wise Guys was also blacked out for Valentine's. I can understand it, tho, as that's a very busy night anyway. We went a different night, no big deal. All but one of the other restaurants did honor them for Valentine's.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 15, 2015)

Boca, I really appreciate the reviews. We have two reservations there Labor Day week. I have DC points stay at Barony and an II exchange to Grand Oceane. Unfortunately, no ocean front. I'm trying to coordinat vacations with other family members and look forward to a driving vacation now that we live in Ohio. 

We own two weeks on Singer Island, but that requires flights rather than driving, so I plan annual vacations in fringe seasons for the next few years on Hilton Head. We lived in Greenville, SC and Raleigh, NC and love the Carolinas. Charleston and Savannah are two of my favorite cities.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2015)

Steve A said:


> Certain days are excluded. The dates are found on the coupon. However you should check in advance, since for example, Christmas week and restaurant week are excluded. I found out this evening when I went to get take out from Giuseppis that because it was Valentine's Day weekend they were not accepting the coupons.



Actually, the restaurant week menus were excluded, but the restaurants we went to honored the coupons that week for anything except their special restaurant week menu.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 15, 2015)

It's nice to learn about the SERG group.  

Spring (April and May) are our favorite HHI dates.  September and October have also been pleasant.  Our first HHI Marriott was Grande Ocean the week after Thanksgiving.   80 degrees was a delightful surprise.   Weather can be wonderful and wild.   

We just missed the bad weather last December.   Drove from Charleston on the 29th during a rainstorm and then the next 2 weeks were a perfect surprise considering the time of year.   

We had 2 rooms at GO.  Friends who came to the wedding joined us there for the first week.  It was fun.   We rode bikes, one of my favorite things to do on the island.  My sister parked her RV by Sunset Grille for our 2nd week.   We walked her dogs in Harbor Town and on the beach, dined at SG, saw the Imitation Game.  

We got our daughter and new husband a room at Monarch for 4 days.  Woohoo . . DC points, off season and last minute discount for Platinum Plus.   Told them they didn't even have to acknowledge we were on the island.  But they did   We had lunch with them New Year's Eve afternoon by the Harbor Town lighthouse.  Sat outside in the sunshine.   I asked if they had dinner reservations and they did at the Chart House.  Not bad but too far from Monarch on a busy night.   I made a call to CQ's and they graciously gave them a lovely booth and treated them well.  Points scored for Mom    We enjoyed dinner in the quiet of our room.   Had our fine night at CQ's the next week.

A few years ago we spent 3 weeks Grande Ocean, Barony and Surf Watch.   All fine weeks but Grande Ocean and Monarch are our current favorites.   We own unit 517 at Harbor Pointe.   We've seen the unit but have yet to stay there.   It's on the top corner facing Broad Creek and pool.   Larger unit with 3 balconies.   Looking forward to sitting on the balcony to watch the intercoastal tides.   

How is the summer heat and humidity around June 20?


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 15, 2015)

BocaBoy, thanks for a great post sharing your experience. We have only been to HHI once and stayed at Sunset Pointe. The unit had just been remodeled, so we were also pleasantly surprised. We did visit the other resorts for future reference, but that doesn't compare to actually staying in them. We do hope to get back there some time. I am a golfer and look forward to playing some of the other courses I missed.

Mike


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 16, 2015)

mjm1 said:


> BocaBoy, thanks for a great post sharing your experience. We have only been to HHI once and stayed at Sunset Pointe. The unit had just been remodeled, so we were also pleasantly surprised. We did visit the other resorts for future reference, but that doesn't compare to actually staying in them. We do hope to get back there some time. I am a golfer and look forward to playing some of the other courses I missed.
> 
> Mike



As a golfer, you might be interested in Heritage Club because of the free golf you would get.  I quit golfing after high school (tired of hitting grounders in the fairways!), but a golfer might like it better than we did.


----------



## NTP66 (Feb 16, 2015)

My parents' first timeshare was actually Marriott's Monarch about 20 years ago, and if you had seen it back then, you'd probably be scared away from their properties for a bit. It was in very rough shape, though the location was fantastic. They've owned at Grande Ocean for 15+ years now, which is still my second favorite vacation destination.

I can vouch for most of the restaurant recommendations on the list from that link earlier in this thread. Here are some opinions on a few of them:

*Crane's Tavern* used to be outstanding, but it has been going downhill for the past 4 years. So much so that my family now refuses to even go there. It's a shame, because they used to have outstanding prime rib and sweet potato ravioli.

*The Smokehouse* has the best BBQ on the island. It can get crowded, so we've resorted to ordering ahead and picking up. They used to have a location right at Coligny Plaza, which was perfect for us since we could simply walk over, but that closed a while back when they opened the big restaurant.

*Skull Creek Boathouse* has some of the best seafood on the island, and plan on calling ahead and still waiting. Good luck finding parking; just valet the car to make it easy on yourself.

*Hudson's Seafood House on the Docks* also has terrific seafood, and is more of a low-key restaurant compared to Skull Creek. It's a bit off the beaten path and we've never really had to wait for a table.

*Sea Shack* is still my go-to place for lunch when I'm in the mood for seafood. The line is always out the door (and along the building), but it moves pretty quickly. It's been pretty consistent for us.

*Steamer's* has decent seafood, but be prepared to wait. It gets crowded quickly because of its location (right in Coligny Plaza).

*Frankie Bones* is just a cool restaurant overall. Just think steak and Rat Pack. It has been our go-to restaurant since opening, though it gets crowded fast.

*Trattoria Divina* has terrific Italian food, but is pricey (almost always the case in HH). We've never had an issue bringing kids here, either.

*Salty Dog Cafe* is great for lunch, especially for families. I know it's a tourist trap, but they really do have good food for a decent price, with a nice view of the water.

*Amigos Cafe Y Cantina* is the place to go for Mexican food on the island. Huge portions, so you can easily split meals. Terrific option for lunch.

*Mellow Mushroom* has great pizza, compared to NYC Pizza (too greasy), IMO. 

*Stack's Pancakes* has always been a breakfast favorite of ours. Gets crowded, but they move people in and out pretty quickly. You definitely get your moneys worth here.

*Pino Gelato* is an absolute must if you enjoy gelato. I think I've tried nearly every flavor that they offer and have yet to be disappointed.

*Sweet Carolina Cupcakes* is hidden in the back of Coligny Plaza, but they have outstanding cupcakes. In the years that I haven't gone to HH with the rest of the family, I always have them bring me back a few.

Even though Pino Gelato is a chain, I think they're an exception to my rule of never going to chain restaurants on vacation. It's like seeing people go to Bubba Gump Shrimp in Maui when there are about 100 other local places that are infinitely better, which is why I avoid places like Bonefish Grill, Carrabba's,  IHOP, etc. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2015)

*Hilton Head Restaurant Update 2/16/15*

*HILTON HEAD RESTAURANTS* *UPDATED on 2/16/15 by jme*

This is my own personal list, representing an "UPDATE of my previous several updates", as of 2/16/15. It reflects my own opinion. If your favorite restaurant isn't on the list, it's because either I haven't tried it yet, or it didn't make my list for whatever reason. If it's here and I haven't tried it yet,
it made the list because of highly trusted sources. I left some known good ones out, mostly because I know I won't be going there for some personal reason. Despite that, this contains more than enough
info for years of enjoyment, to be updated by me when deemed appropriate.

My INTENT is to be helpful by providing useful information that is easily accessible, nothing more. 
My HOPE is there will be only a minimum amount of disagreement in my reviews, although I realize that isn't always probable or even possible. I tried to be objective, but this stuff by its very nature is subjective, so I'll confess up front that my objectivity is highly subjective, and is subject to the winds of change. I accept that I will be held accountable for whatever the chefs, servers, and managers "continue to do", good or bad. This can only be, at best, a measure of trends and not one-night occurrences.
..........................................................................................

Reservations are highly recommended. Use your Marriott Concierge! (both for reservations, or call-ahead seating) 
Also, *pick up a Menu Guide* from the magazine rack in your lobby to view menus. 



*TRADITIONAL SEAFOOD:*

*Skull Creek Boathouse (SERG GROUP)*.... my personal favorite for seafood. Huge menu with widest selection of seafood on the island. Inside or outside dining. Bar inside & out (first come-first served for "bar seats" inside,or "bar tables" outside. Valuable hint: if your wait is excessive, work a
"next-up" deal with occupants of any bar table outside...offer a free drink, or whatever). Marriott Concierge a MUST for "call-ahead seating" here, otherwise a 90-120 minute wait, any night.
Valet parking warranted when crowded, imho worth $2. You can drive right up to restaurant doors (vs long walk). 
http://www.skullcreekboathouse.com/a...us/dinner-menu

*Black Marlin Bayside Grill (SERG GROUP)*...also a favorite. Good solid seafood restaurant, indoor booths
or outdoor tables in courtyard under umbrella.
http://blackmarlinhhi.com/menus/dinner-menu/

*Sea Shack*....a "hole-in-the-wall", but has good basic seafood. You'll stand outside until table opens. Very small inside, crowded seating. Lately it's been inconsistent, imho. Popular but NOT my favorite.
Mentioned because it's VERY often recommended by others. 
http://seashackhhi.com/

*Old Oyster Factory*...very popular. Good seafood but not great seafood, but awesome atmosphere,
beautiful building on marsh/waterway, with gorgeous views! We go each trip. Inside/outside in summer.
Concierge "call-ahead seating" a MUST, long wait otherwise of 45-60+ min. Best tables straight back, main floor.
http://www.oldoysterfactory.com/

*Crazy Crab* (2 locations)...prefer Harbour Town location, some like the other. Too far to drive for us to 2nd location near on-island bridge. It's "crazy" alright....loud, busy, lots of kids/families. Must be in the mood for stimulation, but good basic seafood. 
http://www.thecrazycrab.com/

*Roastfish and Cornbread*.... "down home" Southern cooking by owner, Chef David. A relatively new place on HH, going on 3 years now. Very inconsistent over past year (see Yelp), but still popular. Beyond casual, lots of seafood options. Good when it's good, just OK when it's bad. 
http://www.roastfishandcornbread.com/
http://www.yelp.com/biz/roastfish-and-cornbread-hilton-head-island

*Kenny B's*......beyond casual, really good seafood and Cajun cuisine! Good prices, fun. Always busy but worth the wait. Also, breakfast. Service spotty, but it's their system. 
http://www.eatatkennybs.com/
...................



*FINE DINING*.... Varied Menus, all great imho:

ALL are SPECIAL (most are Fine Dining category)
(*= Fine Dining )

*Frankie Bones* (SERG GROUP)*...Large menu, really fun. "Sinatra cool". Reservations a MUST, best at least 2-3 days in advance, maybe more. Tall-back maroon leather booths, low lights, "Club" atmosphere, love it!!!  Casual. Busy bar scene, has high-tops available in bar area.
Not for kids really, but they do have a few items that work, especially "S'mores" dessert with a small Hibachi for cooking marshmallows at your table! Great appetizers.
http://www.frankieboneshhi.com/

*RedFish**....very popular...great menu items in a chic bistro atmosphere. Not for kids. http://www.redfishofhiltonhead.com/

*Alexanders**....vibrant ambiance, white tablecloth, good menu/wines. Rare mixed reviews.
http://www.alexandersrestaurant.com/ Not for kids.

*Wiseguys* (SERG GROUP)*...very fine dining & consistently good. Great steaks, seafood, veal, lamb. One of the best on island, always full.
http://www.wiseguyshhi.com/ Not for kids. Reservations 2-3+ days ahead, at least. 

*Charlie's L'Etoile Verte**.....very fine dining, new hand-written menu daily (many fish selections). Perhaps the best all-around restaurant on island. Romantic despite vibrant ambiance.
http://charliesgreenstar.com/ Not for kids.

*Crane's Tavern**...fine dining, quiet... steak & seafood. Tavern decor, white tablecloth. A couple of mixed reviews of late, hopefully they'll get things in order.
http://www.cranestavern.com/ Not for kids.

*Old Fort Pub***....very fine dining, Adults only! Maybe best VIEW on island. Small, intimate, romantic, special occasions. White tablecloth/candles.. Window table best. Nice wine list. I once heard "stuffy" but not my experience. 
http://www.oldfortpub.com/

*Sunset Grille***....Dave's absolute favorite!(TUG's Lifetime "Professor" & Moderator Emeritus!)
Fine dining, forget where it's located in RV Park because it's wonderful. Fantastic sunset view from upstairs dining area. Romantic, great chef, a locals' favorite, great wine list. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.sunsetgrillehhi.com/

*The Sage Room***..... very fine dining, popular with locals. Expensive. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.thesageroom.com/ 
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/164/9634...on-Head-Island

*The Studio***.....very fine dining, interesting mix of fine food & visual art.
Expensive but consistently superb. Definitely Not for kids.
http://www.studiodining.com/

*Santa Fe Cafe**... (fwiw, my personal favorite restaurant on the island)
Our 1st meal whenever we visit HH. "Fine dining" atmosphere but still casual.
Love window tables in the back room on RIGHT SIDE, near Chef's grill. Southwestern flair to menu. Signature dishes:Cowboy Cut Ribeye,Grouper,Outrageous Chimichanga,Painted Desert Soup. Not for kids.
http://www.santafehhi.com/ 

*Daniels**....very different but impressive. Funky, attractive club-like decor, low lights. Tapas from 3 regions of world but also traditional menu section. Great food/service. Located in Coligny Plaza. NOT for kids.
http://danielshhi.com

*Tapas*....different kind of dining experience, but a good one...very small place....varied menu items. family-owned with loyal following. Not for kids. 
http://www.tapashiltonhead.com/

*Jazz Corner*.....live Jazz entertainment, good food, fun evening. Cover charge required.  A bit loud, but fun if you're in the mood. Not for kids.
http://www.thejazzcorner.com/


*"NEW PLACES TO WATCH":*  all still in the "fine dining" category (and Not for kids)

*NEO*...just off-island> Moss Creek Village...gastropub, "farm to table" cuisine. Early mixed reviews, still impressive.
http://www.neohhi.com/

*Poseidon*... in new Kroger Town Center area. Early mixed reviews,trying to get it right. Rising???
http://www.poseidonhhi.com/
http://www.yelp.com/biz/poseidon-coastal-cuisine-and-rooftop-bar-hilton-head-island-2

*Live Oak*......in Sea Pines just past Monarch on right, newly built complex,Golf course views,Good reviews so far.
http://www.liveoaklowcountrycuisine.com/ 



CONTINUED BELOW due to length.....




.
............................................................................


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2015)

*MORE CASUAL MENTIONABLES**:* 
Great for a typical night out with the kids. Not fine dining, just good. 
If inconsistent on rare occasion, still worth considering.

*Steamer Seafood*.....good basic seafood, located in Coligny Plaza.
http://www.steamerseafood.com/

*One Hot Mama's (SERG GROUP)*....Great family spot. Awesome BBQ, Brisket, sandwiches, burgers. Lots of appetizers & other entrees. Busy, busy. 30-45+ minute wait on peak weekends. IMHO, it's worth it!
Good food/service/atmosphere, VERY casual. (This one is consistently good) 
http://www.onehotmamas.com/

*Jump & Phil's*....casual laid-back atmosphere, good food, varied menu,
advertises the "best burger on the island" (which IS good).
http://www.jumpandphilshhi.com/

*Hilton Head Brewing Company*...popular.  sandwiches, appetizers, beer selections. Fun but just average food, imho.
http://www.hhbrewingco.com/

*Smokehouse*....fun, kid-friendly, wide variety of food selections. Great BBQ, sandwiches, seafood, steaks.
http://smokehousehhi.com/

*Bonefish Grill*....excellent choice!!! Great menu. Probably one of the best chain restaurants on the planet, very consistent with food & service. Large booths available....Nice bar scene. 
https://www.bonefishgrill.com/Locato...south-carolina

*CharBar Co*......haven't tried, but touts great gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads, etc. Casual. 
http://www.yelp.com/biz/charbar-co-hilton-head-island 

*Wild Wing Cafe*....."THE Original".  Crazy fun, busy, 1 hour waits in summer. Fantastic wings and other things. (I love Wild West wings) Active bar scene, many TVs, favorite of families, college kids and teens. Great T-shirts. Really Really fun!!!
http://www.wildwingcafe.com/files/6814/1884/6336/WWCPrintableMenu.pdf


*NEW PLACES TO WATCH:* 
(still in "more casual" category, kids menu)

*Coast*...... upstairs in new Sea Pines Beach Club complex, adjacent to 
Marriott Monarch. Limited menu, but good sandwiches, wraps, salads, etc.
https://www.seapines.com/dining/sea-pines-beach-club/
....................................................................................................



*LUNCH OR DINNER:*

*A Low Country Backyard*....One of my newest favorite spots, great "down home" Southern menu...Awesome cafe, great service.
A top-rated spot on the island, well-deserved. Inside/outside dining. 
http://www.hhbackyard.com/

*Truffles*......only 1 location now. Cozy. Varied menu, with made-from-scratch items, all wonderful, a locals' favorite. Love the mango iced tea.
http://www.trufflescafe.com/

*Main Street Cafe & Pub*...very popular cafe with locals, 
great varied menu. also Sunday brunch. A must-try.
http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/
menu....http://www.hiltonheadcafe.com/menu/

*British Open Pub*....lots of specialty items on menu, all good. 
Small but fun and cozy. 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...tish_Open_Pub-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

*Harbour Town Bakery & Cafe* (lunch only) Good sandwiches, salad,etc. in Harbour Town. Located on right upon entering Lighthouse parking area, just short of Marriott Harbour Club. Small cottage, inside or front porch. 
https://www.seapines.com/resort_activities/harbour_town/ht-cafe/
........................................................................................................


*ITALIAN:*

*Vine Bistro & Wine Bar****....need reservations way in advance (maybe before your trip).......new hot spot, very fine dining, very expensive.
must call (863) 686-3900.....No official website. NOT for kids! Reports of a snobby attitude by owner and staff, can't confirm. Great food nonetheless. 
http://www.yelp.com/biz/vine-hilton-head-island


*Michael Anthony's Italian**...fine dining Italian... expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
http://www.michael-anthonys.com/

*Ombra Cucina Rustica**...fine dining Italian...sort of expensive, but excellent, see guide. Not for kids.
http://www.ombrahhi.com/

*Giuseppi's*..... casual, kid-friendly, great menu, great pizza....
try only the Shelter Cove location next to TJ Maxx 
(other location not owned by same people).
http://www.giuseppispizza.com/

*Il Carpaccio *..."Ristorante Italiano".Hwy 278, good reviews, yet to try. 
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/

*Carrabbas*....one great franchise. OK for family. Consistently great, awesome menu. Located intersection of hwy278 & Mathews Drive at traffic light (between Port Royal and Surfwatch).
https://www.carrabbas.com/menu/specials 
....................................................................................................


*PIZZA:*

*Mellow Mushroom*..new building in renovated shopping plaza..
(Harris Teeter Grocery next door), our favorite pizza.
http://mellowmushroom.com/store/hilton-head

*Giuseppi's* at Shelter Cove (see above under "Italian")
next to TJ Maxx on Hwy 278, past new Kroger Town Center.

*Il Carpaccio*..Ristorante Italiano.Hwy 278, good reviews, 
haven't tried yet. 
http://www.ilcarpaccioofhiltonhead.com/

*Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs*.....on Arrow Rd, just past Target Rd intersection (within few blocks of 278/Palmetto BayRd/Greenwood/Pope traffic circle).  highly rated. Haven't tried but good reviews.
http://www.fatbabyspizza.com/

*Carrabbas* (see above in "Italian")

*New York City Pizza*....popular, occasional mixed reviews, convenient location on Pope Avenue, a block from Coligny Traffic Circle.  Quick but OK. 
http://www.ilovenycp.com/
.......................................................................................................


*BREAKFAST:*

*Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe*...best by far, no comparison!!! Great menu, couple of daily specials. Best service on island. Locals' favorite. 
Tables, 2 large booths, or counter. Inside/outside.
http://palmettobaysunrisecafe.com/

*Signe's*....a locals' favorite, small cafe-like, not the usual "same-old" breakfast.  Specialty dishes, delicious. On Arrow Road, approx midway from both ends, about where Archer Rd intersects. 
https://www.signesbakery.com/Default.aspx

*Southern Coney*...typical non-fancy diner, but good/cheap/basic breakfast, good service. In shopping center of Wild Wing Cafe & Kenny B's, across from New York Pizza(Pope Ave) 
http://www.yelp.com/biz/southern-coney-and-breakfast-hilton-head-island

*Skillets*...basic menu, standard breakfast, in Coligny Plaza...average but OK. 

http://www.skilletscafe.com/

*Hilton Head Diner*.......menus for all meals, but breakfast is best. Has large selection of breakfast items, all pretty good...also good burgers. Open 24 hours.
http://www.hiltonheaddiner.com/

*IHOP*......(good ole "IHOP" chain).....hidden off corner of Mathews Drive & Hwy 278. 
(note: Mathews Dr. hits Hwy 278 in two places -- the IHOP location is at the spot nearer the
off-island intersection, across from Steinmart, not the other intersection at Carrabbas)
..................................................................................................................


*Note:*  I think it's always best to check the "MENU GUIDE" found in your lobby's magazine rack, and see what works for you. Everybody's different. There's more info in the various pamphlets,
especially those restaurants in the SERG GROUP (their management company), but the Menu Guide has most everything. Choosing where to dine out remains my ONLY mental exercise each day.
It's a tough life. Enjoy!!!


.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the updated list Marty!!!


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2015)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Thanks for the updated list Marty!!!



welcome.  Tom, you just have to get back down and USE IT! 

and throw in Pool Bar Jim's.......I still owe you a few......


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 16, 2015)

As one who vacationed at Monarch many years I am pleased to see it rated top three.  IMO it tends to be overlooked.

George


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 16, 2015)

*Italian left off your list*

Hi Marty, you still haven't tried Flora's Italian restaurant, my personal favorite in HH?  I can't beleive Carrabba's makes your list and Flora's is still not there.  
I recently sent my friend who has a 2nd home on HH with his in-laws who have lived on HH for years.  They all loved Floras and said they couldn't beleive they have never tried nor known about this great friendly restaurant.   I know there are a lot of great choices on HH for dining but please give it a try on one of your upcoming trips.  Tell Flora and her husband that Brian from NJ sent you.
Enjoy. 



jme said:


> *MORE CASUAL MENTIONABLES**:*
> Great for a typical night out with the kids. Not fine dining, just good.
> If inconsistent on rare occasion, still worth considering.
> 
> ...


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2015)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi Marty, you still haven't tried Flora's Italian restaurant, my personal favorite in HH?  I can't beleive Carrabba's makes your list and Flora's is still not there.
> I recently sent my friend who has a 2nd home on HH with his in-laws who have lived on HH for years.  They all loved Floras and said they couldn't beleive they have never tried nor known about this great friendly restaurant.   I know there are a lot of great choices on HH for dining but please give it a try on one of your upcoming trips.  Tell Flora and her husband that Brian from NJ sent you.
> Enjoy.



You're right. I jotted it down when you told me about it last year, but never got a chance to go there. I will make it a point to try it.    

We typically don't do Italian as much as the other types when at the beach, hence the omission. But stay tuned, Floras is on my radar, as is every restaurant I hear or read about.  Believe me, though, it's hard to pass up my "first loves" to try something else.  For example, we were at Grande Ocean last week but never got to our favorite, Santa Fe.  We tried other places "doing research", LOL, but skipped the place we adore.     Very tough.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 16, 2015)

Marty, I completely understand.  It does have to be a tough decision to forego one of your favorites to go to a "new" restaurant for research, but tis the life of the culinary guru of HH!  
I guarantee you will have a wonderful dining experience and will find Floras to be one of the best values on HH.  
We are going back to HH twice this year, but not until Late August and then again in October.  Although you never know how things could change and we could get down for a quick trip sooner... Now that I know all of the highlights of all the Marriott properties thanks to BocaBoy and this thread.    I always keep your restaurant list handy when I'm there.  .


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Feb 17, 2015)

We are still on our winter travel as newly retirees, and I must say am loving the off season! We started out at Barony for a week on a AC certificate. Even though it was cold most of the time, we managed to make the best of it. Loved the theatre at Northridge plaza with the reclining leather seats and cheap rates! Love all the great restaurants there as well.We then headed on to Oceana Palms and Ocean Point, neither of which we had ever been. Each had a different feel, but loved it at both. The weather was in the mid 70's. We are now at Grand Vista, which was also new to us. Also good weather, which is about to change in a few days. Still better than the snow we could be in in Virginia! This is a huge resort and kind of miss that smaller personal resort feel, but still a beautiful place. Our last stop will be next week at Cypress Harbour, also new to us.Hilton Head remains close in our hearts and want to purchase a resale there. It's an easy drive for us and we've been going there for many years. We are staying at Monarch on a Getaway for Springbreak , along with our grandkids. First time there, so looking forward to it. Loved Sea Pines when we would stay at GO, so this will be great.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 17, 2015)

Traveling, your trip sounds great.  Good for you to be kicking off your retirement in such a grand style and getting away from the snow (again today) in the northeast.  That's a great way to compare and contrast different MVC resorts.  We were just at Oceana Palms last month and really enjoyed it.  We own at Cypress Harbor and love the feel of that resort as well.  Enjoy the rest of your time on your "retirement tour" and I hope Spring arrives by the time you get back to VA. 
Brian


----------



## icydog (Feb 17, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> As one who vacationed at Monarch many years I am pleased to see it rated top three.  IMO it tends to be overlooked.
> 
> George



I actually own fixed week 9 Garden View at Monarch. 2014 was my first usage there.  I have to say I didn't love it. I was by myself in the second bedroom (because I was traveling with a married couple and I thought it the right thing to do) and I couldn't stand the twin beds even when pushed together into a King bed.  I thought the rooms were small and the furniture very tiny and uncomfortable.  I've stayed at many other Marriott's on Hilton Head and this resort was my least favorite. This year I have it in II waiting for a trade.  

I know others absolutely love the Monarch.  I wish I could be persuaded to give it another try.


----------



## ScubaKat (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the review of the resorts!  We have been lucky in trading into Grande Ocean for the last couple of summers through II relatively last minute.  This year after selling back one of our Marriott weeks and grabbing weeks for Christmas and Spring break being on a school schedule now.. we were out of Marriott weeks to trade for the summer.. I was matched with Monarch through RCI for July! :whoopie::whoopie:  I had hesitated taking it but figured couldn't go wrong with a Marriott on HHI.


----------



## jont (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you for the great report. I have been looking forward to reading about your HHI mega stay since you first posted about it several months ago. Although I have visited all the Marriotts on HHI, I have only been able to stay at half of them but I am slowly working my way down the list. Harbor Pointe is coming up this spring. I am also glad you were able to meet and share a meal with Marty and his lovely wife Mona. They are truly two of the nicest people i have had the good fortune of meeting. And Marty is the de facto expert on HHI dining. When Marty speaks (about HHI resturants), people listen. Thanks once again for the great report Boca. Well done.


----------



## jme (Feb 18, 2015)

jont said:


> Thank you for the great report. I have been looking forward to reading about your HHI mega stay since you first posted about it several months ago. Although I have visited all the Marriotts on HHI, I have only been able to stay at half of them but I am slowly working my way down the list. Harbor Pointe is coming up this spring. I am also glad you were able to meet and share a meal with Marty and his lovely wife Mona. They are truly two of the nicest people i have had the good fortune of meeting. And Marty is the de facto expert on HHI dining. When Marty speaks (about HHI resturants), people listen. Thanks once again for the great report Boca. Well done.



Aw Shucks, thank you John.  It's my wife Mona that clinches it, though. Don't know what I did to deserve her.  Can't wait to see you and Marie in April, that is, if you can dig out of the snow. all my best


----------



## grjedreweery (Feb 18, 2015)

BocaBoy......you've inspired me to make my first visit to HH in Jan/Feb (2016). My wife takes early retirement in June this year and we can now go on 'extended' vacations so the first one will be to HH. From 26 Jan 2016 we will be enjoying consecutive weeks in Harbour Club, Monarch, Surfwatch and Grand Ocean - returning back to UK  23rd Feb. Intend to 'destroy' my attempts at weight control (dieting) in as many of jme's recommendations as possible at the same time. Some may think HH will be a bit chilly but here in the UK we've rarely seen temperatures above 50F since end of October and won't see them for a week or two yet so HH in February will be like late Spring/early Summer to me.


----------



## jme (Feb 18, 2015)

grjedreweery said:


> BocaBoy......you've inspired me to make my first visit to HH in Jan/Feb (2016). My wife takes early retirement in June this year and we can now go on 'extended' vacations so the first one will be to HH. From 26 Jan 2016 we will be enjoying consecutive weeks in Harbour Club, Monarch, Surfwatch and Grand Ocean - returning back to UK  23rd Feb. Intend to 'destroy' my attempts at weight control (dieting) in as many of jme's recommendations as possible at the same time. Some may think HH will be a bit chilly but here in the UK we've rarely seen temperatures above 50F since end of October and won't see them for a week or two yet so HH in February will be like late Spring/early Summer to me.



When you visit HH next year, let me know, and we'll personally HELP you destroy your attempts at weight control (but only while you're there---don't want you to be bad forever.) Would love to join you for dinner. 

This has been an unusually cold year---it's definitely not always like this. Last year we had temps in the mid to upper 60s-low 70s a few times. Wife played tennis every day. We're usually there one week in Jan, one week in Feb, and one week in March.....See you then......jme


----------



## grjedreweery (Feb 18, 2015)

It would be nice to meet up. Never met a 'Tugger' before. I expect you've got lots to teach me when it comes to maximising my Marriott experiences.


----------



## jme (Feb 18, 2015)

grjedreweery said:


> It would be nice to meet up. Never met a 'Tugger' before. I expect you've got lots to teach me when it comes to maximising my Marriott experiences.



everyone can help.  

this board has a wealth of knowledge AND experience, which will save you money, enhance your family time together, and help create great memories for years to come.

it's an open book.  welcome.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 19, 2015)

I look forward to trying all the restaurant recommendations when I am there later this year. In order to minimize the damages, I try to work out regularly when on vacation. I was disappointed in the fitness facilities at Harbor Club  (last year) and Sunset Point (several years ago). Can anyone provide information regarding which resorts have good fitness facilities, including weight training? I consider the facilities at Oceana Palms, Marco Island, Newport Coast, and Mountainside to be pretty good.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 25, 2015)

jont said:


> Thank you for the great report. I have been looking forward to reading about your HHI mega stay since you first posted about it several months ago. Although I have visited all the Marriotts on HHI, I have only been able to stay at half of them but I am slowly working my way down the list. Harbor Pointe is coming up this spring. I am also glad you were able to meet and share a meal with Marty and his lovely wife Mona. They are truly two of the nicest people i have had the good fortune of meeting. And Marty is the de facto expert on HHI dining. When Marty speaks (about HHI resturants), people listen. Thanks once again for the great report Boca. Well done.



Thanks , John.  I am glad you enjoyed my summary.  Marty speaks very highly of you and Marie also.  Maybe some day we can have the pleasure of meeting you also.


----------



## jont (Feb 26, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> Thanks , John.  I am glad you enjoyed my summary.  Marty speaks very highly of you and Marie also.  Maybe some day we can have the pleasure of meeting you also.



Boca 
I look forward it also.


----------



## Serina (Feb 26, 2015)

We like Flora's Italian and highly recommend it too.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 26, 2015)

*Flora's Italian Restaurant*

Serina, Finally someone else who has tried (and loves) Flora's!   I've been recommending it here for almost 2 years and begging Marty to try it so it might make his recommended restaurant list.  We're from NJ near where Flora and her husband used to have a restaurant before moving down to HH.  We recommend it to everyone.  Friends of mine who live in Hilton Head finally tried it a Few weeks ago and loved it!  They couldn't believe that had never tried this hidden gem!  My review on Yelp, under Brian F is still the top featured review for Flora's.  It's hard to find better food and hospitality anywhere.  Glad you're another fan.  
Brian


----------



## jme (Feb 26, 2015)

Luvtoride said:


> Serina, Finally someone else who has tried (and loves) Flora's!   I've been recommending it here for almost 2 years and begging Marty to try it so it might make his recommended restaurant list.  We're from NJ near where Flora and her husband used to have a restaurant before moving down to HH.  We recommend it to everyone.  Friends of mine who live in Hilton Head finally tried it a Few weeks ago and loved it!  They couldn't believe that had never tried this hidden gem!  My review on Yelp, under Brian F is still the top featured review for Flora's.  It's hard to find better food and hospitality anywhere.  Glad you're another fan.
> Brian



I'll be back at HH next week, and will dine at Flora's.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks to Dioxide's helpful post regarding MVC codes, I noticed that my exchange to Grand Ocean for Labor Day week is for an Oceanfront villa. This will be my first stay at this resort and I'm really looking forward to having oceanfront. I exchanged a Gold NCV week. 

Flora's restaurant sounds similar to Claudiana's, a fantastic family run restaurant near me in Polaris area of Columbus. I plan to try it and several other recommendations when I'm there. Thanks for all of your reviews and suggestions.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2015)

It has been mentioned before in Hilton Head, they are likely to downgrade you from Ocean front and give it to a Grande Ocean owner who is trading back into the resort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2015)

Superchief said:


> Thanks to Dioxide's helpful post regarding MVC codes, I noticed that my exchange to Grand Ocean for Labor Day week is for an Oceanfront villa. This will be my first stay at this resort and I'm really looking forward to having oceanfront. I exchanged a Gold NCV week.
> 
> Flora's restaurant sounds similar to Claudiana's, a fantastic family run restaurant near me in Polaris area of Columbus. I plan to try it and several other recommendations when I'm there. Thanks for all of your reviews and suggestions.



I would expect the worst and hope for the best. If you exchanged in though II, there is a good chance that they will reassign your villa to a Garden View. The SC resorts are known to do this with pretty good regularity. Moving owners that exchanging in are bumped up and non owners are moved down. Being a Marriott owner will help, a lot depends on the number of Grande Ocean owners staying there that exchanged in to the property.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 1, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would expect the worst and hope for the best. If you exchanged in though II, there is a good chance that they will reassign your villa to a Garden View. The SC resorts are known to do this with pretty good regularity. Moving owners that exchanging in are bumped up and non owners are moved down. Being a Marriott owner will help, a lot depends on the number of Grande Ocean owners staying there that exchanged in to the property.



Hopefully, being Premier Plus and now 'Chairman' level will help. I typically send an email to the inventory control manager about a month prior to my stay. Does anyone know the email for the appropriate person at GO?

Many schools start prior to Labor Day, so perhaps that will reduce the number of Oceanfront owners staying that week. I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 1, 2015)

Superchief said:


> This will be my first stay at this resort and I'm really looking forward to having oceanfront.



Just to manage your GO OF expectations, since you say its your first stay, OF at GO really means an OF villa will be "near the ocean", not necessarily direct OF as it does at most other resorts.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 1, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Just to manage your GO OF expectations, since you say its your first stay, OF at GO really means an OF villa will be "near the ocean", not necessarily direct OF as it does at most other resorts.



This is also the situation at Ocean Point. A high floor ocean view villa has a better view of the ocean than a low floor Oceanfront which is blocked by trees. I just hope to be able to see the ocean and hear the waves from my balcony.


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 1, 2015)

At Grande Ocean, Garden View (especially from the Dolphin building side) is a lot nicer than ocean view, IMO. That's more because of the fact that the Atlantic is just meh to look at until you get to Florida.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 1, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would expect the worst and hope for the best. If you exchanged in though II, there is a good chance that they will reassign your villa to a Garden View. The SC resorts are known to do this with pretty good regularity. Moving owners that exchanging in are bumped up and non owners are moved down. Being a Marriott owner will help, a lot depends on the number of Grande Ocean owners staying there that exchanged in to the property.



I'm curious whether owners who don't own OF also get upgraded to OF when exchanging through II? This would mean they have a better chance of an OF room when they exchange than when they use their owned week. I have never been upgraded to a higher view when using owned week or DC points since I started my MVC thousands of years ago (or when Royal Palms opened).


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2015)

I believe HHi owners staying at their own resort through II exchange have priority for the best available views regardless of what type of view they own, with multiweek owners exchanging in for multiple consecutive weeks have the highest priority.  In general you don't get upgraded in view when using your home week although you have priority for the best better views in that category over exchangers.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 1, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I believe HHi owners staying at their own resort through II exchange have priority for the best available views regardless of what type of view they own, with multiweek owners exchanging in for multiple consecutive weeks have the highest priority.  In general you don't get upgraded in view when using your home week although you have priority for the best better views in that category over exchangers.



This is inconsistent with what I have been told at MVC resorts in the past. Are you saying that an owner of a lower view level will be upgraded to OF during their owned week if an exchanger is using a week that had be deposited by an OF owner? Have any Grand Ocean owners ever been upgraded to a higher view level when using an owned week? 

I've always been told that you cannot be upgraded to a higher view level when you are using your owned week, and I have been staying at MVC resorts as an owner since the 80's. This would be new to me. I understand that owners have priority for villa assignment within the view level, but not to a higher view level.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 2, 2015)

Superchief said:


> This is inconsistent with what I have been told at MVC resorts in the past. Are you saying that an owner of a lower view level will be upgraded to OF during their owned week if an exchanger is using a week that had be deposited by an OF owner? Have any Grand Ocean owners ever been upgraded to a higher view level when using an owned week?
> 
> I've always been told that you cannot be upgraded to a higher view level when you are using your owned week, and I have been staying at MVC resorts as an owner since the 80's. This would be new to me. I understand that owners have priority for villa assignment within the view level, but not to a higher view level.



I think the upgrades occur on II exchanges, not on owned weeks.  It is important for several reasons that owners get the view they bought.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 2, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I think the upgrades occur on II exchanges, not on owned weeks.  It is important for several reasons that owners get the view they bought.


This is certainly consistent with St Kitts, where we own Garden View and always get Garden View for our home week even if the resort has low occupancy.
We do seem to always get our preferred Garden View unit though.
I did ask about this once and was told the reason was that it would be unfair on Ocean Side or Ocean View owners who had paid more for their week if they upgraded us.
I can understand and accept this.
It does though, to most owners I have spoken to there, seem not quite right that II exchangers even those who do not own at MVC at all often get the best Ocean Side units.
We always add II exchanges to our home weeks for long stays, so I have not been able to tell whether we might get view upgrades with those exchanges as resort owners.
Maybe we will request this on our next visit and see if we can move from our Garden View "home" unit after 2 weeks to an Ocean Side / Ocean View " exchange" unit for the rest of our stay?


----------



## Superchief (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has actually experienced an upgraded view to OF at Grand Ocean or other MVC HH resorts. What were the circumstances of the upgrade? Although I have received a preferred location within the view for many owner stays, II exchanges (including into home resort), and DC points, I have never been upgraded to a higher view.

If the resort 'takes' away the OF deposited villas, I wouldn't be surprised if they use them for rentals or tour packages in order to get more money or a 'sale' from them. 

Personally, I don't have a problem as an owner if someone gets an OF unit through an II exchange as long as that was the view that was deposited. I thought that was how the system was supposed to work. I only have a problem if they are assigned a better villa location than an owner within the same view level.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 2, 2015)

We were upgraded to oceanfront for a December stay at Grande Ocean.  The view was spectacular.  I can't remember if this was a trade or an AC.   I think the reservation said oceanside.  We have also been upgraded to oceanfront at Barony on trades and AC's, although not every time.  We have never been assigned a garden view, no matter what the view was on the reservation.  We own 3 weeks (2 at Barony, oceanfront and oceanside).  

No matter what the reservation says, I always request a high floor with an ocean view.  Of course, we don't always get it, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Mar 2, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> You are a brave man to spend 5 weeks there. Why so long there as opposed to a warmer weather destination such as Florida? We went to HHI over Christmas week and the weather was downright awful and there was not all that much to do there w/the kids. A pretty place, no question, and though I do not plan on going back to HHI anytime soon, I certainly would not go anytime other than say April through October when the weather is a bit more cooperative.



Summer is fun in HHI. You should go there in the summer. You might have a different opinion.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 2, 2015)

I was upgraded each of the last two years to a unit that was Ocean Front from a view stand point.  This year I was in Dolphin in a unit on the third floor that had a spectacular ocean view. The year before it was Starfish, but I can't remember the unit.  

Both times they told me it was due to my owner status and my Platinum Elite Rewards status. 





Superchief said:


> I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has actually experienced an upgraded view to OF at Grand Ocean or other MVC HH resorts. What were the circumstances of the upgrade? Although I have received a preferred location within the view for many owner stays, II exchanges (including into home resort), and DC points, I have never been upgraded to a higher view.
> 
> If the resort 'takes' away the OF deposited villas, I wouldn't be surprised if they use them for rentals or tour packages in order to get more money or a 'sale' from them.
> 
> Personally, I don't have a problem as an owner if someone gets an OF unit through an II exchange as long as that was the view that was deposited. I thought that was how the system was supposed to work. I only have a problem if they are assigned a better villa location than an owner within the same view level.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Matt and Barb S, Thanks for your comments. From what I can tell by your profiles, neither of you own at Grand Ocean but still enjoyed an upgrade. Since I am also a MVC owner (now Chairman level) and lifetime platinum MR member, I hope they will honor the ocean front view from my exchange.


----------



## jme (Mar 2, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I think the upgrades occur on II exchanges, not on owned weeks.  It is important for several reasons that owners get the view they bought.



Absolutely true, and that is written in stone.  You will not get any sort of upgrade as an owner occupying your ownership week. You get what you paid for. I have been told by the Rooms Control person (and resort manager) on more than one occasion that it's against the rules to do anything different. It's a potential legal issue. 

You can elect to move "down", say for closeness to other family members or friends in another unit, or to remain in a lesser unit if you have different category consecutive weeks, but never up. I've seen this happen many times. And to offset it, they might give that higher upgrade to an incoming exchanger.


Edit: to clarify, you can get an upgrade within the category you purchased, i.e., "a higher floor" or "nearer the ocean", still within your section, but not a move from oceanside to oceanfront units. That's where requests still play a part.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 3, 2015)

Big Matt said:


> I was upgraded each of the last two years to a unit that was Ocean Front from a view stand point.  This year I was in Dolphin in a unit on the third floor that had a spectacular ocean view. The year before it was Starfish, but I can't remember the unit.
> 
> Both times they told me it was due to my owner status and my Platinum Elite Rewards status.


This is the first time I have heard of Owner status and Elite Rewards status being a prioritising factor in unit allocation on II exchanges.
I wonder how common this is across all MVC resorts?
It would certainly be a very welcome unpublicised benefit for having such status.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 3, 2015)

In December 2014 we use one of the weeks we own to stay at the Barony while we were closing on our house in Hilton Head. We have oceanside and we were given oceanfront. This is not the first time we have been upgraded in Hilton Head but never during the summer. We have been upgraded to oceanfront in September. We own two weeks at the Barony  (bronze and silver) and a total of four Marriott weeks.


----------



## jme (Mar 3, 2015)

Steve A said:


> In December 2014 we use one of the weeks we own to stay at the Barony while we were closing on our house in Hilton Head. We have oceanside and we were given oceanfront. This is not the first time we have been upgraded in Hilton Head but never during the summer. We have been upgraded to oceanfront in September. We own two weeks at the Barony  (bronze and silver) and a total of four Marriott weeks.



The percentage of owners occupying (their owner's week) in off-season is much lower compared to the other seasons, so naturally more upgrades are seen for owners returning on trades. This is not unusual, it's happened to me many times.  Also in play is the Marriott Rewards status (imho)....regardless of what's reported, it seems to matter at timeshare resorts too. I'm beginning to believe that it's responsible for some of the great assignments we receive, in addition to the phone call requests I always make. In other words, I'm more apt to have the request filled given my status.

For those with less status, I know that phone calls still help tremendously
for assignments. I've seen it too many times, and when I had less status, it worked for me. 


.


----------

